# One A Day 65+ Vitamins Are Sold Out Everywhere



## fmdog44 (Jan 5, 2021)

Went on line to several sites and there are none to be had. No reason why, just gone.


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2021)

People might have seen advertising about extra vitamins helping the immune system  & (in their frightened state), they fell for it.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 5, 2021)

I've been taking one of these pills, daily, for years...I've still got a few weeks worth in my current bottle.  I guess I'll have to buy a "spare" next time I go to the store....IF they aren't sold out.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 5, 2021)

I had no problem ordering from Walmart online. Got their brand of "one a day". The bottle was 200 for $7.88.  I usually get mine with my wellness over the counter allowance but it had not kicked in yet for the new year.  It might be the location.  I don't get out much due to the covid and try to order everything online. Have you tried Amazon?  I try Amazon after I try Walmart.  But Walmart usually has the groceries and everything I need.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 5, 2021)

I have seen things go out of stock and come back in many different categories .... manufacturing like most other things may have disruptions in their workflows.   
I know a smaller company had 1-2 possible cases (turned out negative) so they took a break from production for a week or two. Maybe over cautious but,  if their lines are impacted by having to space out their employees six plus feet apart and that is effecting  the volume they produce if  item is even made in this country let alone imported items or raw material for their item.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 6, 2021)

Leave it to you to announce the next shortage.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 6, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I had no problem ordering from Walmart online. Got their brand of "one a day". The bottle was 200 for $7.88.  I usually get mine with my wellness over the counter allowance but it had not kicked in yet for the new year.  It might be the location.  I don't get out much due to the covid and try to order everything online. Have you tried Amazon?  I try Amazon after I try Walmart.  But Walmart usually has the groceries and everything I need.


Many varieties of One A Day are available there but not Proactive 65+. Just checked it online.


----------

